# Ventral/Incisional Hernia



## coderguy1939 (Mar 3, 2009)

Patient was scheduled for an incisional hernia repair in the periumbilical area.  The hernia could not be appreciated at the time of the surgery, but the doctor removed an anterior wall mass in a different area.  

The doctor decided to explore the original site of the incisional hernia but found nothing.  I'm trying to determine how to code this exploration.

I'm thinking 49560-74 might be appropriate, but I'm not sure and also would like some advice on DX codes for this.

Thanks.


----------

